# Tyres polished with greased lightening



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

as we all know Greased lightening do a waterless car cleaning system, which gives excellent results if you use it as a QD... Anyway I have some of this which I used on my old car, which I dont use now... However they do a tyre / trim dressing... Which gives excellent results... I used some on my wifes car before the bad weather and washed the car yesterday and it still looked good....

So i've taken some pictures yesterday of the finished clean... I will update every week...

Take a look... It beads well and leaves a nice finish




























Regards


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That's quite impressive.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thats obviously after the car has had a clean and a coat of the tyre dressing applied... I thought it left a nice finish... I will updat the thread every week so we can see the progress...


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> Thats obviously after the car has had a clean and a coat of the tyre dressing applied... I thought it left a nice finish... I will updat the thread every week so we can see the progress...


I think the photos are without a fresh application of product but showing how well it looks after all the snow and ice recently.

Sure the OP will confirm.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very smart with the black gloss wheels, this grease lightening is this a tyre dressing, never heard of the brand grease lightening at all.
I must admit that is a very nice tyre dressing you have placed on your tyres.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Apologies for confusion.... I cleaned the car and noticed how well the stuff had kept its original form, so I topped it up, with the idea that I could test it, and keep this thread updated with some pics as we go along and the car gets dirty, and when it gets its next wash i'll take pictures, do a 50/50 shot as well, so we can see the pre application and with a top up....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hercs, which tyre dressing do you use on the car, the tyres are deep black in colour.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I think that Grease Lightning is on special deal on Ideal World today.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Certainly looks a very nice finish from those pics (and I do like those wheels by the way :thumb.

I opened this thread thinking "Really? On tyres?", because I have the paintwork waterless wash stuff, and whenever that gets on black unpainted trim, it chaulks out like say, AG SRP would, so it couldn't be suitable for tyres, surely?

I wasn't aware they also had a dedicated tyre product in their range until now.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest with you i'm very confused on this thread, i don't even know what the product is, what's the purpose of this product, plus which tyre dressing has been used.

Sorry to the op from myself, i just don't follow this thread for some reason, how hard i am concentrating i don't get the purpose of the product.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey buddy - what's not to understand?

Here's the product in question.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

VIPER said:


> Certainly looks a very nice finish from those pics (and I do like those wheels by the way :thumb.
> 
> I opened this thread thinking "Really? On tyres?", because I have the paintwork waterless wash stuff, and whenever that gets on black unpainted trim, it chaulks out like say, AG SRP would, so it couldn't be suitable for tyres, surely?
> 
> I wasn't aware they also had a dedicated tyre product in their range until now.


Viper the tyre dressing is seperate chemical to the waterless car wash... Ideal world TV


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Hey buddy - what's not to understand?
> 
> Here's the product in question.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thats the stuff.....!!!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good mate but i feel most tyre dressings do but the durability of most is very poor.

Here is a pic of mine with WOLFS BLACK OUT on but the durability is about 20 minutes. :lol:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks nice... Durability for the stuff I used much greater than 20 mins.....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Hey buddy - what's not to understand?
> 
> Here's the product in question.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Cheers Tips :thumb:, its just i have never heard of Grease lightening before, and the tyre dressing does look good, just was not following the thread, such as qd mentioned.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> Looks nice... Durability for the stuff I used much greater than 20 mins.....


Yeah your right mate. Lets say an hour. :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good but seems expensive for the size when you compare

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-high-gloss-tyre-gel/prod_103.html


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks very impressive Hercs :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If it's like any of the other GL products, it'll work really well!
If there's one company to trust for its R&D it's GL. I just 
wish they had a better marketing strategy!

The twin pack looks to be good value...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ebay have it for £5 delivered.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I have used this product for a while now - it is really good. The initial looks are great as the picture shows - if applied to a well cleaned tyre it will last a few weeks - and I have tested it on a few different cars that do different mileage each week. The gloss wears off after a week or so but the product is still there and beading and giving the tyres a new look when washed again. I really like it. A little goes a long way as well. 

I have never tested it on trim though. Door seals like it too.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

might have to give this a go


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Ebay have it for £5 delivered.


A link?


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Exotica said:


> A link?


Here you go 

Greased Lightning


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok all... Hope we've had a good week... As promised here is an update for you. The car has done around 200 miles since its clean... Although not a lot its had 2 days of being driven in rain, and also dealt with frost on a couple of occassions.

Just a reminder of the before...










And after... 1 week later....



















Not bad result really..... IMO... Let you judge for yourself....

I'll update again prior to its next wash.... Whenever I get to do that....!!!!!!

Regards


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Your wheels look just as dirty in the before shot as they do in the after shot .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks very nice in deed


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Your wheels look just as dirty in the before shot as they do in the after shot .


That looks like reflections (of the driveway) in the before shot - not dirt :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

SKY said:


> I think the photos are without a fresh application of product but showing how well it looks after all the snow and ice recently.
> 
> Sure the OP will confirm.


It s the OP you have quoted


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok.. Sorry about this.. To clarify the before shot was the tyre after a full clean and application of product.. The after shot is a week on as stated in post added this morning..

Apologies hope that clears it up... I will post updated images either in a weeks time or when I get to clean it again, and these will be shots prior to the cleaning.. 

Just aiming to show how good the product is.. It's good durability etc.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks pretty good, what's it like out of the bottle, greasy, or water based? Any sling at all?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the up date Hercs. Ive used some brand ones that dont last that long and run in the rain. Thanks buddy:thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

No worries team.. Firstly I'm pretty new to all this so please forgive my ignorance.. But what is SLING..???

The product is greasy and I use a tyre applicator pad which came in the pack... I manage to use it pretty sparingly. I've just finished my first bottle and I was washing both cars twice a month and it lasted about 7 months and I use it on the exterior trim to....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Sling is when excess product splatters the sides of the car when you drive off.... :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The regular stuff gets an unfair press for me. I wouldn't use it on filthy cars as in the adverts, however, as a quick top up in a rush it is fine. Also good to just use for under bonnet, and engine dressing and shuts.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack Carter said:


> Sling is when excess product splatters the sides of the car when you drive off.... :thumb:


In relation to sling aspect.... Its ZERO.....!!!!


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Same as this ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Greased-Lightning-Brilliant-Black-Gloss/dp/B007SEG4CO


----------

